# Tinted Tails



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​vote!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Some people might be wondering, what's the reverse light like??


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks good but that's too dark for my taste man lol, I'm using black vinyl to cover mine soon this week with the reverse cut out. ill post when I do it


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Everything actually illuminates pretty well, even visible with the sun behind me during the day. I'll try to get some shots of the reverse lights tonight. I'm still using stock bulbs in the rear but am getting LED bulb replacements eventually.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Tried taking some pics of the reverse lights but they just didn't turn out. They're dimmer of course but give off jsut enough light that if you're in a lot with lights you'll be alright. When I get LED reverse lights that may help too.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Sub'd for reverse pics. 

looks good.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

As requested, 2 more pics.

First is with running lights and reverse lights, second is running lights, reverse lights, and signal.

To give you an idea of the light conditions outside in the pic, it's just dark enough that the lights automatically came on about 10 minutes before the pictures were taken.

The signals and reverse lights are enough for others to see, but the reverse really don't do much illumination for backing up.

Hoping to replace all these with LEDs soon.

http://cruze.daveeverett.net/_images/pics/tailtint5.jpg
http://cruze.daveeverett.net/_images/pics/tailtint6.jpg


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

McNeo said:


> As requested, 2 more pics.
> 
> First is with running lights and reverse lights, second is running lights, reverse lights, and signal.
> 
> ...


Nicely done.. and yeah def get led reverse lights.. here's a what mine look like.. only difference is I used plastidip. Urs look alot better..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

tsblu22 said:


> Nicely done.. and yeah def get led reverse lights.. here's a what mine look like.. only difference is I used plastidip. Urs look alot better..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What kind of LED bulb did you use, one with a single LED behind a projector lens, or one that has many leds around it so to still use the reflector bowl. 

I have tried both in my old Audi, and the single bulb, was bright when looking at the bulb, but from the side couldn't see it hardly. Then I changed to the many LED so that light was shining 360* and using the bowl was so much brighter from all angles!!!

EDIT:

Bright from straight on, but dim from any side view








Bright from all angles.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ahhhhh what is on your rear deck it looks like a cymbal under an alien tambourine


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

These are the ones I used

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> ahhhhh what is on your rear deck it looks like a cymbal under an alien tambourine


It's a Chiana action figure in it's packaging lol. Named the car after here.


----------



## Vo0do0 (Jun 11, 2014)

I really like how they turned out. I'm set on the VHT Nightshades with clear coating. I might even do a third shade since I'm a heavy fan of black on black lol. Was it pretty easy to take the tail lights out, or did you tape them off?


----------

